

Latest breakthrough gadget: your brain turned into a remote controller  - jyothi
http://www.inc.com/magazine/20081201/reality-bites.html

======
jyothi
Can't say how true this is say.

 _"at a company called Emotiv, where a few dozen scientists have developed the
gear and software that quite literally read my mind, allowing me to play a
sort of video game with nothing but sheer thought."_

------
chaostheory
at $300 a pop, it's not realistic to push this as a gaming device when it
costs more than most video game consoles, especially during the onset of a
depression

